# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  AS bei Gleason 9?

## Martina1701

Hallo , kurze Frage. Der Prof. sagte uns, dass die Hormontherapie die Männer umbringt, und man könnte auch bei Gleason 9 AS betreiben. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Martina

----------


## Barnold

Martina,
mich trifft der Schlag! AS bei Gleason 9 und Hormontherapie bringt die Männer um? Ist das ein Professor für Esoterik und Querdenken? Dem würde ich kein Wort glauben.
Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Ach Arnold,   der Besuch in Magdeburg hat uns eigentlich mehr verunsichert als weitergebracht. Der Prof. sagte, er würde seinem Vater in unserer Situation auch raten nichts zu tun, einfach nur leben....  das Leben ist endlich..... er wird eher an etwas anderem als am PCA sterben.....
Das war alles so gegensätzlich zu dem, was ich mir hier angelesen habe.
Jetzt warten wir auf den Brief,  werden Schmerzen, beim Orthopäden vorstellen (wird aber langsam besser) und sonst erst mal abwarten. Die nächste Spritze wäre dann im Juni dran.  Ein PET CT will mein Vater erst mal nicht.
Martina

----------


## Georg_

Martina,

ich denke AS war hier nicht gemeint. AS macht man nach der Diagnose, wenn der Tumor offensichtlich wenig aggressiv ist. 

Es geht hier um die Frage, wann man mit der Hormontherapie beginnen soll. Es gibt hier zwei Lager, eines meint man solle möglichst früh damit beginnen. Das andere sagt, man solle besser spät, erst wenn Knochenmetastasen Schmerzen verursachen, damit beginnen. Der Patient könne sich solange die Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie ersparen. Das zweite Lager verweist auf Studien, die gezeigt haben, dass ein früher Beginn der ADT das Leben nicht verlängert. Im zweiten Lager befinden sich viele Professoren, die an den Leitlinien mitarbeiten. Das frühe Lager sind die niedergelassenen Urologen, die vom Patienten gebeten werden, doch bitte etwas gegen den steigenden PSA Wert zu tun. 
Ich selbst sage, vielleicht kann man hier einen Mittelweg finden. Dafür konnte ich aber wenig Anhänger finden, da unklar ist, wann man dann mit der Hormontherapie beginnen soll.

Prof. Schostak ist Anhänger des späten Beginns der Hormontherapie. Daher hat er euch empfohlen, noch keine Hormontherapie zu machen. Damit, dass Patienten eher an Hormontherapie als an Tumor versterben, hat er übertrieben. Es gibt Gefahren der Hormontherapie: Diabetes, Knochenbrüche durch Knochenschwund, Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall. Dies alles tritt bei einer Hormontherapie häufiger auf.

Georg

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Georg  ja von diesen Nebenwirkungen sprach er.  Hormontherapie macht mein Vater ja schon über 2 Jahre, er sagte wirklich Spritze weglassen. Und abwarten, einfach nichts tun. Ich denke, dass traut sich mein Vater nicht, ich habe auch Bedenken. Der PSA würde sicher explodieren. Vieleicht hat das jemand mal versucht und kann dazu was sagen?
Martina

----------


## hartmuth

Es geht um WW, Watchful Waiting.
Bei betagten Männern ist dies allemal eine Option, die statistisch gar nicht so viel schlechter abschneidet wie OP oder RT.
Georg hat es schon beschrieben. Es geht nicht um nichts tun bis zum Tod, sondern erst intervenieren, wenn Symptome auftreten. Es ist einfach so: Auch Therapien und ihre Folgen können Lebensjahre rauben und letzten Endes umbringen. Und wenn dem Patienten Lebensjahre in Qualität wichtiger sind als sich mit Therapienebenwirkungen herumschlagen, kann WW eine gute Wahl sein, vielleicht auch ohne Therapie bis ans Ende.

----------


## Martina1701

Ja Hartmut, so kann man das zusammenfassend sagen. Ich dachte bei Gleason 9 aber eher ausgeschlossen. 
Martina

----------


## LowRoad

Martina,
ich selbst gehöre ja dem _'eher früh'_ Lager an, bin also schon geprägt. Aber im Gegensatz zu Georgs Meinung sehe ich sehr viele Studien, die einen Überlebensvorteil bei frühem Einsatz der ADT zeigen konnten. Der Vorteil ist aber nicht überwältigend, das stimmt.

Allerdings sollte man auch hier differenzieren! Ein Patient mit einem langsamen Anstieg nach kurativ intendierter Therapie ist nun mal anders zu betrachten, als ein Patient mit hoher Metastasenlast bei Primärdiagnose. Und wenn man die letzten 15 Jahren Therapieentwicklung beim PCA rekapituliert sind die eher durch Therapieeskalation geprägt, denn durch Zurückhaltung. Der Patientenwunsch ist aber der entscheidende Faktor!

Aber auch die Nebenwirkungen der ADT sind nicht unvermeidbar! Ich selbst mache die ADT ja nun schon über 12 Jahre und meine Knochendichte hat sogar etwas zugenommen, keine Hitzewallungen, kein Diabetes, Hämoglobin im Normbereich usw. Natürlich hat die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit abgenommen, aber ich bin auch 12 Jahre älter geworden, seufz.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo LowRoad, sorry wenn ich eine Zwischenfrage stelle, Du bist 11 Jahre hier dabei aber man kann nichts über Dich lesen. 
Sorry wenn mich das nichts angeht.
LG Urs

----------


## Martina1701

12 Jahre Hormontherapie ist bestimmt kein Spaziergang. Wir merken nach 2 Jahren schon einen körperlichen und geistigen Leistungsabfall.  Under Ziel war es immer, mit der Hormontherapie auszusetzen, aber da spricht wohl zu viel dagegen. 
Immer wieder lese ich von Studien  engagierten Ärzten,  neuen Therapien, experimentellen Wegen, die vom Arzt begleitet werden, u d wir sollen nichts tun. Das macht Angst und nimmt uns Hoffnung.
Euch eine gute Zeit
Martina

----------


## ursus47

Ja Martina, was glaubst du wie es mir geht. Ich habe 9 osäre Metastasen und weiß nicht ob sie schon Nachwuchs haben. Ich warte Vierteljahr für Vierteljahr wie sich der psa verhält. Und die NW werden auch heftiger. Komme noch schwer die 5 Stufen zur Wohnung hoch.
Aber wir machen weiter ok?
LG urs

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Urs, was sonst? Wenn man alles so liest uns dann hört, es gibt gerade nichts, was man tun kann, kann ich das kaum glauben. Dabei ist Hoffnung doch so wichtig  und die hat mein Vater gerade nicht. 
Sicher ist das für Die Ärzte im Verlauf normal,  uns macht das einfach nur Angst.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## MartinWK

> Es geht um WW, Watchful Waiting.
> Bei betagten Männern ist dies allemal eine Option, die statistisch gar nicht so viel schlechter abschneidet wie OP oder RT.


Laura, WW wird anstelle einer gewebegerichteten Therapie gemacht: nur ADT wird je nach Fortschreiten eingesetzt. Funktionelle Einschränkungen (z.B. Harnverhalt) können durch entsprechende Maßnahmen behoben werden, und natürlich kann WW abgebrochen werden und eine gezielte Behandlung (Op. RT, usw.) erfolgen. Dieser Pfad wurde bei deinem Vater nicht gewählt. AS bezeichnet streng genommen das Verzögern oder Vermeiden einer Therapie *nach Erstdiagnose*. Ich denke jedoch (und offenbar sieht das auch der Prof so), dass die Situation nach erfolgloser radikaler Therapie (und auch nach fokaler Therapie, bei der Teile der Prostata erhalten bleiben) den Patienten in die gleiche Situation bringen wie bei AS. Soweit zur Nomenklatur.
Man kann also die vergleichbare Überlebenszeit für Op und WW nicht als Argument anführen, um jetzt bei deinem Vater mit der zielgerichteten Therapie aufzuhören. Allerdings kann die ja jetzt nur noch aus gezielter Beseitigung von Metastasen oder Ligandentherapie bestehen. Beides ist momentan aufgrund PSA und Bildgebung kein Thema.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Martin, ich habe noch eine Aussage des Arztes im Ohr: Wir behandeln kein PSA. Ich habe mich nach der oft beschriebenen Lu 177 erkundigt. Dazu sagte er nur, das wäre für uns kein Thema. 
Also alles irgendwie nicht. Da bleibt uns nur die PSA Kontrolle, auf die man ja auch verzichten kann, wie ich gelernt habe, und wir hoffen, dass der Wert nicht so sehr angestiegen ist.
Martina

----------


## Chrissy

was bedeutet AS?

----------


## RalfDm

> was bedeutet AS?


Active Surveillance — Aktive Überwachung

Ralf

----------


## ursus47

> was bedeutet AS?


abkuerzungen.pdf (prostatakrebse.de)

----------


## hartmuth

> Hallo LowRoad, sorry wenn ich eine Zwischenfrage stelle, Du bist 11 Jahre hier dabei aber man kann nichts über Dich lesen. 
> (...)
> LG Urs


Urs, dieser Link war noch für dich nachzureichen:
https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=121&page=graphic
Meine Sichtweise:
Andi ist für mich ein leuchtendes Beispiel eines proaktiven, selbstbestimmten Patienten. Er hat stringent umgesetzt was Evidenz hat und biologisch bestens begründet ist:

Bei Gleason 9 beim Primärtumor hart zuschlagen: Bestrahlung von außen und innen mit LDR-Brachy, beigeitet mit ADT3Metastasen und Lokalrezidive radiochirurgisch bzw. fokal bekämpfen wo möglichIm Kampf gegen Tumorreste und Mikrometastasen ADT3, d.h. maximale antiandrogene WirkungDie ADT3 intermittierend, zur Erholung und Hinauszögerung der Kastrationsresistenz, begleitet von gezielter Bekämpfung von Nebenwirkungen, v.a. KnochenschutzKeine Scheu vor experimentellen Versuchen mit vielversprechenden komplementären Therapeutikas

Sein kluger therapeutischer Weg war die Ursache für seinen onkologischen Erfolg. Für mich schwer vorzustellen, dass gängige standardtherapeutische Wege stur nach Leitlinie dies auch erreicht hätte.
Großer Respekt! Wünsche ihm weiterhin viel Erfolg.

----------


## Martina1701

Meine Bewunderung hat er auch, gerne würden wir seinem Weg folgen, aber überall nur Steine.
Martina

----------

